

Software to slice bread - ArtlessZeal
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/03/18/sliced-bread/

======
lhnz
One of the comments linked to an article [0] with a very interesting bit of
advice:

"Avoid creating objects that end with 'er'. Describe data and then bind
behaviour; don't focus on behaviour and then bind with data."

[0] [http://objology.blogspot.it/2011/09/one-of-best-bits-of-
prog...](http://objology.blogspot.it/2011/09/one-of-best-bits-of-programming-
advice.html)

------
johndcook
Here's a blog post written in reaction to this one: Thinking out loud about
the compiler in a pure OO world.
[http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2012-0...](http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2012-03.html#e2012-03-18T17_20_45.htm)

